# u shape kitchen???



## angelcute (Jan 29, 2009)

Please share photos of your U-Shaped kitchen...Thanks


----------



## angelcute (Jan 29, 2009)

Considering a U-shape kitchen - don't have any photos. Looking for pic to give ideas and design!!


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Who designed your U shaped kitchen. Its sounding quite odd. I have seen many but this is quite different for the norm. How about showing us your kitchen maybe i can suggest something good for it.

Dana


----------

